# LED Webinar



## lieperjp (Nov 21, 2008)

Creative Stage Lighting Company Hosts an LED 101 Webinar on Dec 4, 3:30 pm EST. 


> Please join us for "LED 101" - an overview of LEDs and how they'll affect entertainment lighting.
> 
> This webinar will be presented by John Melillo of Philips Color Kinetics. Some of the topics to be discussed include:
> 
> ...



Sign up Here


----------



## derekleffew (Nov 21, 2008)

Good work, lieperjp. Here's a thread about a previous webinar: http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/lighting/9092-csl-richard-cadena-webinar.html.

All those with questions and concerns on LEDs are encouraged to "attend."


----------



## derekleffew (Dec 4, 2008)

So did anyone attend this? What did you think?


----------



## lieperjp (Dec 4, 2008)

I had signed up, but the internet in our dorm was down...


----------



## subtonic (Dec 8, 2008)

We're working to get this and the previous webinar with Barco up on our site. I'll try to have both up by the end of the month.

In the meantime you can check out our podcast here:
CSL Podcast - Creative Stage Lighting Co., Inc.

I'll post both of the seminars up when they're ready, and if you subscribe through iTunes (or whatever you like to use) you'll get them automagically.

Dan Studnicky
Creative Stage Lighting
Creative Stage Lighting - Wholesale Suppliers To The Entertainment Industry | Twitter / cslighting


----------

